# Wie mit DB zum Brocken?



## harryhallers (7. März 2005)

Hallo,
weiß jmd. ob es ein Möglichkeit gibt mit der DB zum Brocken zu kommen?
Ich wollte am WE mit meinen Babe wandern. 
Über die Webseite der DB komme ich nicht weiter. Mit der Bahn komm man anscheind nur in Vororte.

MFG Bang.


----------



## asco1 (7. März 2005)

mit der DB nach Wernigerode und dann mit der HSB nach Schierke - von dort dann entspannt auf'n Brocken wandern. 

Viel Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (7. März 2005)

Versuch es mal hier Harzer Schmalspurbahnen 

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## asco1 (7. März 2005)

*hihi* - schneller


----------



## Rabbit (7. März 2005)

asco1 schrieb:
			
		

> *hihi* - schneller


Asco = 10 Points, Eddie = 0 Points 

BTW: Kennt ihr auch schon den neuen Bahnslogan, der neulich in der Sendung von Stefan Raab fiel (TV-Total)?!
*Die Bahn, fährst Du schon oder wartest Du noch?*


----------



## asco1 (7. März 2005)

... jaja - "... DB -  geniessen Sie das Leben in vollen Zügen .... "


----------



## Würfel (7. März 2005)

Willst du wirklich mit der Bahn bis auf den Brocken fahren? Ansonsten schlage ich vor bis Bad Harzburg mit der Bahn zu fahren und dann mit dem Bus rauf nach Torfhaus, von da hat man dann die klassische Route über Goetheweg usw. zum Brocken rauf vor sich.


----------



## asco1 (7. März 2005)

mit der Bahn bis AUF den Brocken is eh für Pussies ...  - is doch echt peinlich, wenn man hochgelaufen ist und dann steigen da so'n paar "Schicksen" mit Stöckelschuhen und Plastiktüte aus der Bahn - da könnt' ich Amok laufen ....


----------



## harryhallers (7. März 2005)

Joo danke für euro Infos.

Ich werde wohl nach Bad Harzburg mit de DB weiter mit dem Bus zum Torfhausvon da aus wandern.
Wird wohl ca. 3h bis zum Brocken sein. Dann mal sehen ob ich die Bahn nach Wernigerode nehmen und wieder ab nach Hause.

Wenn das Wetter super ist evt. zu Fuss zurück.

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## TillDawn (8. März 2005)

Und wie kommt man am besten mit dem Bike an den Brocken ran?

Ist Bad Harzburg mit der Bahn und dann mit dem Bike los zu empfehlen? Welche Strecke bietet sich von Bad Harzburg an? Danach nach Wernigerode und wieder mit der Bahn nach Hause? Gibt es bessere Alternativen?

MFG
Dawn


----------



## Edith L. (8. März 2005)

Wieso eigentlich Busse und Bahnen?!  


			
				TillDawn schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie kommt man am besten mit dem Bike an den Brocken ran?


In dem Du Dich einfach auf's bike schwingst und losfährst! Kommt man nicht nur an den Brocken ran, sondern auch rauf! Z.B Tagestour über 8 Std. Fahrzeit und lockere 175 km von BS zum Brocken und zurück!   Bestes Marathontraining 


			
				TillDawn schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Strecke bietet sich von Bad Harzburg an? Danach nach Wernigerode und wieder mit der Bahn nach Hause? Gibt es bessere Alternativen?MFG
> Dawn


Für den Fit****er: Z.B. von Bad Harzburg nach Ilsenburg, dann durch das Ilsetal um die Eckertalsperre rum und schliesslich mit ordentlich Schmalz den nördlichen Plattenweg über Kleinen Brocken zum Brocken hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

